# Explorateur pour iPhone 3G ?



## macviet (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche, parmi des applis d'App Store, une application qui permet de transférer des fichiers du Mac vers iPhone. Un peu comme "Explorer" pour Windows, ou "Finder" pour Mac. Je voudrais transférer et lire des fichiers pdf (ebook) sous iphone.

Je ne crois pas que ce type d'applis n'existe pas pour un tel matériel. Merci pour vos éventuelles suggestions

(...mon premier message dans le forum de macgen).


----------



## Sushiwa (20 Juin 2009)

Tu peux essayer Air Sharing. Elle permet de transférer des document en WiFi sur ton iPhone et de pouvoir les lire.


----------



## macviet (20 Juin 2009)

Merci sushiwa, quelle réactivité.

J'ai regardé Air Sharing, c'est une app payante. Est-ce que 'File lite' propose les mêmes fonctionnalités, en plus c'est gratuite...=


----------



## Sushiwa (21 Juin 2009)

Si elle est gratuite la meilleure façon de le savoir c'est de l'essayer ^^


----------



## macviet (21 Juin 2009)

OK, c'est fait. L'appli "File lite" marche bien. Connecte via wifi, http;//192. ... ... ..., copier, coller des document, et organiser comme on veut. Iphone est comme un dd externe sous Finder.
Merci encore sushiwa!


----------



## djilax (1 Juillet 2009)

encore mieux : tu as le couple FileAid (sur iphone et gratuit en ce moment) et DiskAid (sur mac) qui te transforme ton iPhone en véritable disque externe via le cable pour recharger/synchroniser celui-ci.


----------

